# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Keller Rinaudo

## Airicist

CEO of Zipline International Inc.

Founder and CEO of Stork (formerly Romotive)

youtube.com/kellerrinaudo

twitter.com/KellerRinaudo

linkedin.com/in/keller-rinaudo-0198b018

----------


## Airicist

Keller Rinaudo: A mini robot -- powered by your phone

Published on Apr 9, 2013




> Your smartphone may feel like a friend -- but a true friend would give you a smile once in a while. At TED2013, Keller Rinaudo demos Romo, the smartphone-powered mini robot who can motor along with you on a walk, slide you a cup of coffee across the table, and react to you with programmable expressions.

----------


## Airicist

How we're using drones to deliver blood and save lives | Keller Rinaudo

Published on Dec 18, 2017




> Keller Rinaudo wants everyone on earth to have access to basic health care, no matter how hard it is to reach them. With his start-up Zipline, he has created the world's first drone delivery system to operate at national scale, transporting blood and plasma to remote clinics in East Africa with a fleet of electric autonomous aircraft. Find out how Rinaudo and his team are working to transform health care logistics throughout the world -- and inspiring the next generation of engineers along the way

----------

